# 1011 yards headshot on Antelope



## MA-Caver (Dec 14, 2010)

This is an incredible shot on an (Pronghorn) antelope in Northern Utah. A must see as it's an great shot from that distance. 

[yt]Ssh8Vsbvn2A&[/yt]

Can anyone ident the rifle that he used?


----------



## Archangel M (Dec 14, 2010)

Weatherby 30-378 with 180 gr bullets.


----------

